# Lyft Lux Black 2022 MDX



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Has anyone registered a 2022 MDX Black and have Lux Black enabled on Lyft? It's not on the list anymore, but my 2015 is still Black Eligible, and I'm thinking of getting a new one.


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

So if it’s not on the list…..what are you asking? You already know the answer.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

It is no longer eligible. Not enough cargo space when fully loaded w/pax. One of the MDX drivers here uses a roof-rack. We used to call him "roof-rack" at the Port.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> Has anyone registered a 2022 MDX Black and have Lux Black enabled on Lyft? It's not on the list anymore, but my 2015 is still Black Eligible, and I'm thinking of getting a new one.





https://lyft-new.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923147-Lyft-Lux-Lux-Black-and-Lux-Black-XL-rides-for-drivers



Only Lux Black Acura is RLX.


----------

